# a few more flat pics,



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Heres what we caught since the last time i posted pics.
my cousin with Two 13s back to back fish i had to get the fish out of the net while he ran down to get the other rod.








chases pb 45lbs








Brians first flat, i was tellin him about it goose hunting last year and he said he had to go He was very happy with a 17.








19








18








12








35








A little on the small side but a few good ones.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice Ducky, Awesome fish!


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

Atta way, Ducky. Good to see some bigger fish mixed in there.


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

I was gonna post my pic of my 13 that I was proud of but, I would be afraid one of your pics would eat it. Nice Fish!!


----------



## jmackey84 (May 15, 2010)

nice fish dude, looks like you guys had a great night:G


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice fish!!!! But keep your hands outta them gills!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Joey209 said:


> Nice fish!!!! But keep your hands outta them gills!


LOL, i dont do that, but my buddys that do, love flatheads and take care of them as well as i do, Every one of our fish get realesed unharmed! They are not touching the gills just the gill plate, where ur flat pics at? Dont be a hater! Do you have to have a smart a$$ remark on every post?


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

ducky152000 said:


> Do you have to have a smart a$$ remark on every post?


Ummm yes


----------



## bigcat62 (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice fish ducky! 

CC


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

You da man. Congrats to you all, you seem to have things figured out. Maybe one day I will be that good.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

traphunter said:


> You da man. Congrats to you all, you seem to have things figured out. Maybe one day I will be that good.


You put the time in, and you can catch em, it takes time but it is well worth it! good luck to ya and please pratice C.P.R, their is not many out there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

ducky152000 said:


> You put the time in, and you can catch em, it takes time but it is well worth it! good luck to ya and please pratice C.P.R, their is not many out there.


I know it, I am one stubburn guy. I get there early and stay late. Trust me I set a goal and do what I have to do to acheive, never ever give up. And I release every catfish I catch, makes me sick to my stomach when I see people keep them, ruins my whole night.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

nice work fellas, im offically jealous!!! i need to get out to some flatty water soon. those damn walleye got me hooked up in erie.


----------

